# How thick are Router Plates usually?



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

I had purchased a Craftsman Professional series router that was display and didn't have cable, etc etc. so instead of using it and ordering parts for it, i decided to buy a Bosch 1617 kit. With that aside. I'm thinking I may still be able to use the Craftsman Router as permanant table setup. My question is I only have the fix base for it and was wondering if I could just somehow mount the fixed BASE to a regular piece of metal i may have around? The problem is how thick are the plates supposed to be? Unless the plates aren't that expensive I'll just buy one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can get a President's Special router plate from Grizzly for $13. Lots of members, including me, have made their own from sheet plastic. Some have just screwed the router up under a sheet of ply. There is no set rules here, what works is the bottom line. Most plates are between 5/16" and 3/8" but quite often the actual measure is metric because of the origin.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like a great solution, Ruben. 
Most of us Bosch fans applaud your wisdom and good taste in new routers... 
If you post more info on the particular Craftsman you have, you'll likely get some really good input into how best to utilize it in a table mount.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can get a President's Special router plate from Grizzly for $13. Lots of members, including me, have made their own from sheet plastic. Some have just screwed the router up under a sheet of ply. There is no set rules here, what works is the bottom line. Most plates are between 5/16" and 3/8" but quite often the actual measure is metric because of the origin.


Well with all the money I spent I went back to mounting my router under my work station . Not very high tech but its works . I should build a fence and clamp it on the sides of the work station and call it a day lol


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Sounds like a great solution, Ruben.
> Most of us Bosch fans applaud your wisdom and good taste in new routers...
> If you post more info on the particular Craftsman you have, you'll likely get some really good input into how best to utilize it in a table mount.


This is the one I have, but i dont have the pludge portion.

Craftsman, 2.5HP


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ruben, the Grizzly T10432047 mounting plate Chuck suggested is a great solution. It is fitted with two removable rings for working with different sized bits; it also includes a safety starting pin as shown in the photos Brian is working with. You can still use the router free hand with a guide. Make your life easy and spend the $13 for this, you will be glad you did.


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks guys! For 13 thats a no brainer.


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can get a President's Special router plate from Grizzly for $13. Lots of members, including me, have made their own from sheet plastic. Some have just screwed the router up under a sheet of ply. There is no set rules here, what works is the bottom line. Most plates are between 5/16" and 3/8" but quite often the actual measure is metric because of the origin.


Chuck, do you have a link?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ruben; from the first review at your link...
"My only complaint is in the fixed base, you have to un-clamp the base to adjust the height. _When you clamp, it moves slightly. _This is second nature to me because my other craftsman was the same. I instinctively adjust a tad bit short to account for this, but I figured I would call it out in the review. The adjustment on the fixed base can be performed over the table if it is mounted in a table with the included wrench"
That sure sounds like it has above-table-ht. adjustment. You would need to reach under to clamp and unclamp it, but same for a lot of others.
Have you solved the missing cord issue?


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Ruben; from the first review at your link...
> "My only complaint is in the fixed base, you have to un-clamp the base to adjust the height. _When you clamp, it moves slightly. _This is second nature to me because my other craftsman was the same. I instinctively adjust a tad bit short to account for this, but I figured I would call it out in the review. The adjustment on the fixed base can be performed over the table if it is mounted in a table with the included wrench"
> That sure sounds like it has above-table-ht. adjustment. You would need to reach under to clamp and unclamp it, but same for a lot of others.
> Have you solved the missing cord issue?


Since I already ordered the BOSCH and this craftsman will be permanent table setup I may just try to make my own cord and somehow solder or or do a fixed Cord setup instead of the removable cord this Craftsman uses maybe add external switch as well on the table. .


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ruben I've tried finding the plate on their website several times and never had any luck. The easiest way is to just go to the site, find the phone number and call them using the part number Mike gave and the description that I gave. It's definitely not the best plate out there but it is decent and it is the cheapest by far. Some members have complained about it sagging over time but I don't lock my plates down to the table, I let gravity do that for me so that I can remove the router quickly and easily from the table to change bits and make major height adjustments. When I'm done routing I remove the router and plate from the table including with my home made plates. If you do that you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mind you I use these plates all the time and have had no issues with them. I install them for anyone who stops by and needs help getting set up. The Triton TRA-001 is set up in the Grizzly table with this plate and it performs just fine. I also hung the big Milwaukee 5625-20 on one of these plates and many other smaller routers. Do not center your router by the rings on the bottom of the plate, use a centering kit or centering cone like the Bosch RA1151.

That part number is T10432047 and Grizzly's number is 800-523-4777.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

*Link for Grizzly router mounting plate*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Ruben I've tried finding the plate on their website several times and never had any luck. The easiest way is to just go to the site, find the phone number and call them using the part number Mike gave and the description that I gave. It's definitely not the best plate out there but it is decent and it is the cheapest by far. Some members have complained about it sagging over time but I don't lock my plates down to the table, I let gravity do that for me so that I can remove the router quickly and easily from the table to change bits and make major height adjustments. When I'm done routing I remove the router and plate from the table including with my home made plates. If you do that you shouldn't have any problems.


Charles,

I agree the Grizzly plate is Extremely hard to locate on their website. Just tried again using multiple search terms with no success. Then I remembered I saved the link when I found it awhile back.

Shop our PT10432047 - ROUTER MOUNTING BOARD at Grizzly.com

Shop our PT10432047 - ROUTER MOUNTING BOARD at Grizzly.com

There is no picture or description or any information. You can order it from that page though. Mike [From Detroit] says they are good so that's good enough for me.  I would like to know the dimensions if someone can supply that please.
Mike


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The one in my hands is 307.5mm or about 12 3/32" by 229.5mm or about 9 3/32". There is a lip around the edge that is 13mm wide by 1/4" thick. The rest of the plate is slightly under 3/8". I forgot to grab a caliper when I came in so it might be closer to 9.5mm I'm guessing.


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

You guys are awesome.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RubenZ said:


> You guys are awesome.


Not sure about awesomeness, but too put up with me they have to be pretty darn good :grin:


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The one in my hands is 307.5mm or about 12 3/32" by 229.5mm or about 9 3/32". There is a lip around the edge that is 13mm wide by 1/4" thick. The rest of the plate is slightly under 3/8". I forgot to grab a caliper when I came in so it might be closer to 9.5mm I'm guessing.


Charles,

Thanks for taking the time to respond with the measurements. I was hoping it would fit in one of my Bosch tables to mount my garage sale router . The 9 3/32 is good. The 12 3/32 is a bit long but I can cut it to fit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Grizzly plate is the same size as the Rousseau plate it is based on. It is worth while to mention that many router lifts and plates are 9-1/4 x 11-3/4". Be sure to check this before you buy.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

RubenZ
I bought a Sears router last year and it was on there returns shelf and it had 2 plunge bases with it and they gave me both but my router is not the Professional one so I have no use for that base. If you what it, let me know. It can be mounted in a router table and adjusted from the top.
Allen


----------



## RubenZ (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------

